# What song was #1 when you were born?



## eversleep (Sep 10, 2011)

As most of you probably know, we live in a world where most established nations that have radio stations keep record of the highest selling and most played songs per week. In the USA, this is done by Billboard. In the UK, it's done by... The Official UK Chart Company (real original name there). In Australia, it's done by ARIA. But honestly, why does it matter which song is at the top of the chart? Who cares if it's the "most popular" song in the country? Well for one, it acts as a sort of timeline for music. It shows the change in what kind of music the young people prefer to listen to and musical trends. Another reason is... actually, I can't think of another good reason these charts even exist.

Anyway, main point is type your birthday or whatever date into this site, click your chart of choice and post which song was #1 when you were born.

http://www.thisdayinmusic.com/birthdayno1

Mine are:

USA (Billboard Hot 100): "End of the Road" by Boyz II Men. Yuck, boring generic 90's R&B slow jam. 

UK: "Sleeping Satellite" by Tasmin Archer. <3 Love this song.

Australia: "Achy Breaky Heart" by Billy Ray Cyrus. Eww. I'd even rather listen to his daughter's shit.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 10, 2011)

US: Thatâ€™s The Way Love Goes - Janet Jackson
never heard this song or listened to her. meh.

UK: All That She Wants - Ace Of Base
I have no clue what this is.

AUS: That's The Way Love Goes - Janet Jackson
WELP. I guess this song was really popular worldwide.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 10, 2011)

Feb 26, 1983:
UK: Too Shy - Kajagoogoo
US: Baby, Come To Me - Patti Austin & James Ingram
AUS: Gloria - Laura Branigan

Cyril: lol That 'Ace of Base' song was my favorite in middle school. XD


----------



## Larry (Sep 10, 2011)

Dec 18, 1995:
US: One Sweet Day - Mariah Carey with Boyz II Men
UK: Earth Song - Michael Jackson
AUS: Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio


----------



## Lunar (Sep 10, 2011)

According to my parents?  Probably "U.S. Blues" by the Dead or some other hippie song.
EDIT: Oh, didn't see the site.  :3c
*JUNE 6, 1992*
US: Jump - Kriss Kross
UK: Please Don't Go - K.W.S.
AUS: One In A Million - Euphoria


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2011)

August 15, 1996

_Macarena - Los Del Rio

_Decided to try April 13, 2009.

Lady Gaga - Pokerface.
This is truly the official theme for Homestuck.


----------



## Larry (Sep 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> *August 15, 1996*_
> _


_


_WHUT? I thought you were an adult.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2011)

Sollux
View profile
About me
Date of birth
August 15, 1996 (15)

Do adults nowadays really act as immature as me? That's horrible.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> August 15, 1996
> 
> _Macarena - Los Del Rio_


I'm sorry. I really am.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 10, 2011)

US: Billy Joel - We didn't start the fire
UK: New Kids On The Block - You Got It (The Right Stuff)
AUS: Cher - If I could turn back time


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> I'm sorry. I really am.



UK: Wannabe - Spice Girls

*GOD
DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN*


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 10, 2011)

February 28 â€“ March 6 1993  Peabo Bryson and Regina Belle - A Whole New World (Aladdin's Theme) of the year 

My b-day is:
 Boom! Shake The Room - Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince (USA)
Dreamlover - Mariah Carey (UK)
I'd Do Anything for Love (But I Won't Do That) - Meat Loaf (AUS)

(My D.o.B. is Oct 2nd 1993)


----------



## Lobar (Sep 10, 2011)

The theme to Miami Vice, are you shitting me?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 10, 2011)

September 1993
UK. Boom! Shake The Room - Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince
US. Dream Lover - Mariah Carey
AU. I'd Do Anything for Love (But I Won't Do That) - Meat Loaf

It's the same for October


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 11, 2011)

Hmmm...May 23, 1979...

US Reunited - Peaches & Herb (*facepalm*)
UK Sunday Girl - Blondie
AU Lay Your Love On Me - Racey

*THESE ALL SUCK! *

Alright, when I turned 18 it was May 23rd 1997, so 

UK You're Not Alone - Olive (...not bad)
US MMMBop - Hanson ( >_< )
AU Truly Madly Deeply - Savage Garden (*head-desk*)


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 11, 2011)

US: Thatâ€™s The Way Love Goes - Janet Jackson
UK: All That She Wants - Ace Of Base
AUS: That's The Way Love Goes - Janet Jackson


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 11, 2011)

US: I Love Rock â€˜n Roll	- Joan Jett & The Blackhearts
UK: Ebony & Ivory - Paul McCartney with Stevie Wonder
AU: What About Me - Moving Pictures


----------



## eversleep (Sep 11, 2011)

Larry said:


> Earth Song - Michael Jackson


Lucky, I wish that was my birth song. <333


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 11, 2011)

US: Bump N Grind - R Kelly

UK: Everything Changes - Take That

AUS: It's Alright - East 17

Dammit these all suck dick.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 12, 2011)

US:  Disco Lady - Johnnie Taylor
UK:  Save Your Kisses for Me - Brotherhood of Man
AUS:  Fernando - Abba

Ok, I had a good laugh at this.  2 of these songs I've never heard of...one is a disco song! and the other *shudders* Abba XD


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Sep 12, 2011)

June 23 1995
Us: have you ever loved a woman-Bryan Adams 
Uk-Unchained melody/The white cliffs of Dover - robson and jerome
Aus-Mouth by meril bainbridge

What the hell these people were listening to then!


----------



## Vibgyor (Sep 12, 2011)

August 16, 1994

UK: Love Is All Around - Wet Wet Wet
US: Stay (I Missed You) - Lisa Loeb
AUS: I Swear - All 4 One


----------



## jeff (Sep 12, 2011)

tears for fears - shout

ronald reagan


----------



## ampersandestet (Sep 13, 2011)

*UK*: *He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother - The Hollies
US: **Dont Worry Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin
AUS: **Simply Irresistible - Robert Palmer*


----------



## BRN (Sep 13, 2011)

_Christ._ "Mr Blobby".


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 13, 2011)

Jon Bon Jovi-Blaze of Glory


----------



## Aktosh (Sep 19, 2011)

10th mar 1995:
US: Take A Bow - Madonna
UK: Think Twice - Celine Dion
AUS: Another Night - The Real McCoy

Well... At least I have chicken.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 19, 2011)

January 16, 1988
USA: "Got My Mind Set On You" (George Harrison)
UK: "Heaven Is A Place On Earth" (Belinda Carlisle)
Australia: "Never Gonna Give You Up" (Rick Astley) xD


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 19, 2011)

*Secret - Madonna

*


----------

